# Amazon Flex Boston, MA



## BeantownZombie (May 1, 2016)

So I completed everything just to test it out. Anyone have success in Boston yet?


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)

BeantownZombie said:


> So I completed everything just to test it out. Anyone have success in Boston yet?


Anything happen from this?


----------



## BeantownZombie (May 1, 2016)

Dan The Lyft Man said:


> Anything happen from this?


Sorry for the delayed response.

Yes so I started doing flex December 21. Pretty much they send me the offer through the app usually it's 10am to 1pm daily and they pay 18 an hr so it's 54 for 3 hrs.

I go to the facility in Dedham sign in they give me to carts of boxes I scan them with my phone and out I go.

Everything is based off the app, delivery route, gps, pay, everything. And truthfully it's seems smooother than the Lyft or Uber app. After I finish deliveries I'm done for the day. And wait for them to send my blocks for next day.

I find this to be perfect for me since I do Uber/ Lyft 5am to 9am, then flex 10 to 1pm, then back to Uber/Lyft for afternoon rush.

This is just a quick overview feel free to ask any questions


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)

BeantownZombie said:


> This is just a quick overview feel free to ask any questions


They have me out of the Milford warehouse, I get the same time blocks from 9am-1pm, sometimes later. Mostly just 3 hour time blocks. I am just trying to work things out for the weekend. But most of my days off during the week are holidays and weekends. I am going to try this out this Saturday or next Thursday if they have time block available. Just a little scared like starting a new job type of thing...


----------

